# San Juan River- Navajo Public Operations Meeting



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Our January Navajo Public Operations meeting is scheduled for next Tuesday (January 26th) in Farmington. Anyone from the public is invited. Meeting slides and notes will be available on our website a few days following. See below for more info.

---
Susan Novak Behery, P.E.
Hydraulic Engineer
Reclamation
Western Colorado Area Office
Durango, CO
[email protected]
970-385-6560


BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO OPERATIONS
COORDINATION MEETING

SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL


The next coordination meeting for the operation of the Navajo Unit will be on Tuesday, January 26, 2016, at 1:00 pm. It will be held at the Farmington Civic Center, 200 West Arrington, in Farmington, New Mexico.

The meeting agenda will include a review of operations and hydrology since August, current soil and snowpack conditions, a discussion of hydrologic forecasts and planned operations for this water year, updates on maintenance activities, and the Recovery Program on the San Juan River. 

If you have any suggestions for the agenda or have questions about the meeting, please call Susan Behery at 970-385-6560.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

*Thank you for this post*

Hi Susan, 

Thank you so much for posting this announcement. It is really appreciated. Getting do-it-yourself river runners to these meetings is important. 
Thank you again, tom

Tom Martin
Council Member
River Runners For Wilderness
PO Box 30821
Flagstaff, AZ 86003-0821
Hm: 928-556-0742
Mobile: 928-856-9065
[email protected]
www.rrfw.org


----------

